# Drag and Derp GB/C flash cart, worth $100?



## LoggerMan (Jan 30, 2014)

A few years ago I was looking at GB/C flash carts and the only ones that existed were really old and expensive on eBay. So I was surprised to see that there was a flash cart available today and it uses something that doesn't require a battery for saves.

$100 is a lot, and it only holds one game at a time (with the cartridge acting like a flash drive that you can drag games into), but if it plays all the games then I think it could be worth it, all the pokemans to link up with pokeman stadium and such. But if it doesn't play all the games, or at least lots of the good ones/classic ones then $100 seems steep. I can't find a compatibility list though. I've read that it will run MBC5 games of 3mbyte or less, and some MBC1, but I don't really know what that means. I could totally see myself buying a couple of these if they work, with keeping a different folder structure on my computer for each, so then I can do pokeman battles.


----------



## 1timeuser (Jan 30, 2014)

save your money and wait for this http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=1090.0. Not sure if it will work with Transfer Pak but there is good possibility it will have RTC for Gold/Silver/Crystal http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=1090.msg12331#msg12331 and like his other flashcarts great compatiblity


----------



## LoggerMan (Jan 31, 2014)

Will that one have enough memory chips or whatever to run any GB/C game? And does save state use battery, or the non volatile save thing that the derp uses. It really kind of bothers me that the derp can't play all games, like Road Rash won't emulate properly on my DS Two and if it doesn't run on the derp then I would certainly feel like I've wasted $100. 100% of games is what I want.


----------



## 1timeuser (Jan 31, 2014)

The cart looks to use batteries to save but will be easily replaceable. It will also use a microsd card so you could fit a lot more games on it compared to other GB/GBC carts. Can`t comment on compatibility but if it`s like his other carts he makes it will be very high. If you can`t wait for Everdrive GB to be released I recommend buying the EMS 64M Smart card http://www.tototek.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=142 . While it doesn`t have 100% compatibility patches are made for games not working http://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5804 and here http://thegaminguniverse.org/ninjagaiden4/mottzilla/ plus it`s only $40.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jan 31, 2014)

My only real goal is to be able to play all of my childhood games in one cart, which I thought the DStwo would do (on the DSi XL the pixels are about the same size as the original Gameboy, but it won't emulate some games properly or at all). I don't suppose you know where I could find compatibility chart for the derp card? I'm guessing it's not very compatible at all, but I dig the simplicity of it appearing just as a thumb drive to a Mac/PC.


----------



## maxd (Feb 10, 2014)

The Drag'n'Derp by abrasive is built off of the MBC5 cartridge design - it lacks a realtime clock but it will work with almost all Gameboy/Gameboy Color ROMs as far as I am concerned. I owned one for a while and used it with LSDJ and had overall a pleasurable experience with it. 3mb is plenty of data, seeing as Pokemon Crystal is 2mb and one of (if not THE?) largest GBC ROMs ever.

And to you who praise the krikzz cart, there are three other micro SD cartridges actively in development by darkO, kitsch of kitschbent.com, and ldax. All of these cartridges contrary to popular belief lack save batteries and instead use a means of flushing RAM into the microSD card for data retention. Such a function can be seen in krikzz's cartridges for the Sega Megadrive/Genesis. So don't get all worried about it.

And about the Drag'n'derp - it's literally that simple to copy ROMs and save data to and from the cart. I have used it with Mac OSX, Ubuntu, and Windows and had no problem dragging files on the cart I want to back up into folders on my PC, then dragging ROMs and saves from the PC onto the cart window. It's literally that easy. No drivers, no worrying. You pay for utter convenience with this cartridge, and the peace of mind knowing it will work reliably and never lose a save.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 10, 2014)

This one works for me.

http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/usb-64m-smart-card

With this menu

http://thegaminguniverse.org/ninjagaiden4/mottzilla/smartcard.html and patched using any of the patches shown below in this web site.

It's cheap and it works well.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.smartboycart.com/

This one works nicely. It's Single Boot based, so it can work nicely if you wanted Super Game Boy borders going. To order for around $50, you can use Paypal on the top side bar. You can also put in a note for your order if you want a Clear Blue or Clear Pink Cartridge.

The Software and Drivers also work perfect on newer versions of Windows. They are signed and 64-Bit OS compatible.

*Update:* It also works with RTC because of the Lithium Battery inside that you can change for saves and RTC. I can confirm this with my Pokemon Crystal working with my actual time I set it to when I burnt my game on in 2010ish.


----------



## Drenn (Feb 10, 2014)

LoggerMan said:


> My only real goal is to be able to play all of my childhood games in one cart, which I thought the DStwo would do (on the DSi XL the pixels are about the same size as the original Gameboy, but it won't emulate some games properly or at all). I don't suppose you know where I could find compatibility chart for the derp card? I'm guessing it's not very compatible at all, but I dig the simplicity of it appearing just as a thumb drive to a Mac/PC.


Hi. Which games are you referring to, that don't emulate properly?

The ems 64m is nice, compatibility is all-around good, and there are fixes for the problematic games. Capacity is limited if you want a lot of gbc games, but you can fit many small games.
I can't vouch for that everdrive gb, of course, but it looks nice. Might be more expensive, though.


----------



## frown (Feb 10, 2014)

wyndcrosser said:


> This one works for me.
> 
> http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/usb-64m-smart-card
> 
> ...


 
Savefile management? Awesome.  
Thanks for pointing out this replacement menu. 
I have one of these, but I didn't know about this.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 11, 2014)

Drenn said:


> Hi. Which games are you referring to, that don't emulate properly?


 

For Gameboy the biggest one for me was Road Rash, the Oceanic version. It starts the menus but you can't play the game itself. And the GBA emulator I noticed in Mario and Luigi that the text doesn't show up properly and some sounds don't play properly (this discussion isn't about GBA though). I thought the DSi XL and DSTwo would be perfect, but it looks like if you want perfection then you need to use the real hardware.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Feb 11, 2014)

LoggerMan said:


> I thought the DSi XL and DSTwo would be perfect, but it looks like if you want perfection then you need to use the real hardware.


 
How long ago did you test the DSTWO emulator? There has been a fairly recent update that supposedly improves compatibility.


----------



## Drenn (Feb 11, 2014)

LoggerMan said:


> For Gameboy the biggest one for me was Road Rash, the Oceanic version. It starts the menus but you can't play the game itself. And the GBA emulator I noticed in Mario and Luigi that the text doesn't show up properly and some sounds don't play properly (this discussion isn't about GBA though). I thought the DSi XL and DSTwo would be perfect, but it looks like if you want perfection then you need to use the real hardware.


 
Haha this game is crazy. It doesn't work on bgb or lameboy, or many others I've tried, and I found out why in a gamefaqs review:


> this can only be played on the Game Boy Pocket or earlier (I'm being serious, it doesn't work on the Color or SP)


To my surprise, it actually runs in gameyob 0.5, but it has some strange slowdown issues. Anyway, you're right that you won't get perfection in emulators, since we don't have any bsnes-quality emulators for the gameboy.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 14, 2014)

frown said:


> Savefile management? Awesome.
> Thanks for pointing out this replacement menu.
> I have one of these, but I didn't know about this.


 
I can show you had to edit the save file so you can extract specific games when you backup yours saved. Because you'll have 10 or 11 slots for saving, but it all saves to one file. I can make a thread for this too.


----------

